# Wild pigeons will not leave the nest.



## wadutoit (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello there

I started work in a high rise building about eight weeks ago and found two pigeon eggs on the fire escape. 

Periodically I would go out to check up on them. I watched them hatch and grow. They now they appear to have reached maturity. They're bigger than their mother already.

The problem that has arisen is that the two birds will not leave the nest. They fly around the fire escape and can see where their mother enters and exits, but they will not leave. 

When the mother comes to tend to her new eggs, the new birds mob her and press their beaks to hers while chirping frantically. She refuses to feed them anymore.

I'd like to know if this is normal behaviour for pigeons and if there is anything I can do to encourage them to venture out to find their own food. 

Many thanks for reading this.
Wesley


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello, and thanks for your concern.

Eggs hatch at 18 days and babies fledge (start leaving the nest) at around 6 weeks old (sometimes adventurous ones do it at 5 and shy ones at 7). So what you describe sounds normal. 

They are taking short hops and flights now, but have not yet actually followed their parents out. I would expect that to happen in the next week or so. Also, unless they are looking weak and tired....they are still being fed by Mom or Dad. Perhaps you are just not seeing the times it is happening (?)

If you do not want a population explosion you could take one or both of the other eggs and discard them. Or if you just want to let things be, then I would imagine in a short time, maybe another week, the second clutch of eggs will hatch (usually 3 days apart).

Can you get a photograph of the area and the youngsters ?


----------



## wadutoit (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello Jaye

Thank you for your response, I really appreciate it. Turns out my concern was premature. The day after I posted one of the birds flew out, and the day after that the other left too. 

The mother now sits on her eggs without interference, and she seems comfortable with us looking in every now and then.

I wonder if I could move the babies down one flight of stairs after they've hatched where they won't be bothered by anyone and the mother can feed them even when we're out there. 

It was a new and pleasant experience for me seeing something be born, grow up and go out in to the world. 

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't move them. If you do that the parents will usually abandon them. If the parents are uncomfortable with you being around, they could have chosen another place to lay the eggs. But if moved, or the nest disturbed, the babies will normally be left behind and will die. They parents will usually go elsewhere to start another nest.


----------



## wadutoit (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok, I'll leave them be. 

My Dad actually saved the two birds I'm talking about. The building's cleaners had placed them on a ledge when they were babies in order to clean the stairwell. We laid down paper and he picked them up and put them back in their place. Knowing now that mothers will abandon their babies if they're moved, he's probably to thank for their survival. 

Anyway, thanks for a great forum. 

Warm regards,
Wes


----------

